# Do NOT buy Hanes SublimationMaker



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

I bought this software when I first started out a few years ago since I didn't have Coreldraw or Illustrator at that time and this was a cheaper solution.

Today I needed to move the software to my new computer and followed the instructions on their website. Big mistake. I tried to contact tech support. Nope, by email only and I finally called the only phone number I could find and sales told me that it could take up to a WEEK for a response. 

For $249 don't throw your money down the toilet. Spend it to buy CorelDraw or anything else but not a Hanes / TransferMagic product.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

I too have had delays in response.
Send me your details and I will see if
I can get them to respond.


----------



## irish (Dec 13, 2008)

David, Thank you for the offer. Right now I am on a tight timeframe to do a show starting in a couple of days, so I am biting the bullet and downloaded some of the templates from your site and am trying to work with those instead. Something I should learn anyway.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Watch our template videos.
YouTube - condesystems's Channel
Call as needed.


----------



## Sarah48 (Jun 24, 2018)

I have my license key and serial number i can not find my Registration Id i called i was told they could not help me an now my software is no good so i spent 250.00 for nothong and can not get helf i spent over one thousand dollars dought heat press an other stuff is there a way i can get around useing the dofteare with with out my Registration Id


----------

